# Coach Seats on Via Rail?



## caravanman (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am considering a trip across Canada on the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver, and I was wondering if anyone has done this trip in coach? I am familiar with Amtrak coach seating and Amtrak food service, etc, and wondering if the VIA rail coach seating is of a similar nature?

Thanks,

Ed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 20, 2012)

caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering a trip across Canada on the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver, and I was wondering if anyone has done this trip in coach? I am familiar with Amtrak coach seating and Amtrak food service, etc, and wondering if the VIA rail coach seating is of a similar nature?
> 
> ...


It's a Looooong way across Canada Ed, you might want to consider doing a Winter Trip when you can get one of the $500-$600 Special Fares in a Section! I haven't ridden the whole way in Coach but the Seats are comparable to an Amfleet II (comfortable enough) and on VIA LD the Attendant will supply Blankets and Pillows in Coach!(it can get Veeeery Cold in Winter!) Also the Sleepers, First Choice Diner Times and the Park/Lounge Car are reserved for Sleeping Car Passsengers and of course youll have to pay for your Meals and Drink which are Pricey! You will have your own Dome Car but of course No Shower! Goggle up via.ca and check out the info available about the Canadian, it's very good!


----------



## caravanman (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Jim,

Thanks for the reply. I did take the Canadian in a single sleeping berth a couple of years ago and got a great price on their express deals. I have no income now, so my money is tight, and the Via bedrooms are more expensive, even on express deals. It's a choice between coach or the cheapest upper berth. Given the free champagne in sleeper last time, it might have to be the upper berth!

Ed


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 20, 2012)

caravanman said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I did take the Canadian in a single sleeping berth a couple of years ago and got a great price on their express deals. I have no income now, so my money is tight, and the Via bedrooms are more expensive, even on express deals. It's a choice between coach or the cheapest upper berth. Given the free champagne in sleeper last time, it might have to be the upper berth!
> 
> Ed


 Eddie: Sure can relate to the No Income but why waste money on stuff like Rent and Food etc. when there are Trains to ride? :lol: Id definitely go for the Upper Berth over the Coach if you get a half way decent price, just the Meals are a Big Consideration on a Trip this Long and as you know the Amenities are definitely worth it! Hope you can Snag a good Fare, since youre "Retired" like me Im sure you are flexible in your dates!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 21, 2012)

Ed,

One other thing for you to consider; my understanding of things is that coach passengers do not have access to any dining cars. All food is from the cafe car only. I do believe that their cafe car is a step above Amtrak's, but I've also not tried it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Ed,
> 
> One other thing for you to consider; my understanding of things is that coach passengers do not have access to any dining cars. All food is from the cafe car only. I do believe that their cafe car is a step above Amtrak's, but I've also not tried it.



Coach passengers have access to the forward Skyline dome car, which has a takeout snack bar. During peak travel periods it also provides a sit-down coffee shop style meal service. I was told by a Via Service Manager that the table service only operates when there are 100+ passengers in coach.

When the table service in the Skyline car is not operating coach passngers may pay for meals in the dining car. Last June there were regularly coach passngers at dinner in the forward dining car "A".

The menus and prices for both the Skyline table service and the diner are on the Via web site in the on-board menus section. You need to look up the menus for coach passengers to see the prices, of course, as $ do not appear on the menus listed for sleeing car passengers.


----------

